# How to use my no name/off brand trigger for my Yongnuo speedlight



## chornsby (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay, I've searched google, I've posted on Facebook speedlight groups, even yahoo answers with no such luck so here is my last hope at finding a bit of help. 

I have two Yongnuo YN560-III speedlights. I recently purchased a cheap lighting kit that came with two receivers and a transmitter so that I could mess around with it for school and personal use until my lighting kit came in that I get through school here in about 3 months. I like to stay ahead of the game. But unfortunately I can't seem to get them working together properly.

I made sure all batteries were new and everything was setup according to the instructions. When I hook it up through the cable that was included, everything seemed to work fine but I just can't photograph like that obviously. Everything is on the same channel to my knowledge but it just appears like the transmitter is just not triggering the flash what so ever. When I click the shutter button and put my ear up to the transmitter I can hear it making a sound but the flash just never goes off. What could I be doing wrong? I'm crossing my fingers I'm just doing something wrong and it's not that the two just are not compatible together. 

Here is what I purchased off of amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VMIG8M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Designer (Dec 15, 2015)

Different makes of transceivers may be using different frequencies.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2015)

Is there a test-button on the receiver?  If so, what happens when you press that?  On the transmitter?  Have you got everything oriented correctly?  If so, it may be a case of defective out of the box; unfortunately, NOT all that uncommon with this stuff.


----------



## chornsby (Dec 15, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Is there a test-button on the receiver?  If so, what happens when you press that?  On the transmitter?  Have you got everything oriented correctly?  If so, it may be a case of defective out of the box; unfortunately, NOT all that uncommon with this stuff.


That is what I'm thinking unfortunately. There is a test-button but nothing happens.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 15, 2015)

1. When you hit the test button does the Transmitter light turn red? (led on top of the TX)
2. Did you check the dip switches inside on the TX under the battery door
3. Did you make sure the cable is seated all the way 
4. Do you have to us the cable, does the RX only have a cold shoe.(no center pin?)


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2015)

I do believe those flashes REQUIRE the Yongnuo RF-602 or RF-603 transmitters
NOT the 622's  and I doubt any other make's triggers will work unless they are 602/603 compatible.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 12, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I do believe those flashes REQUIRE the Yongnuo RF-602 or RF-603 transmitters
> NOT the 622's  and I doubt any other make's triggers will work unless they are 602/603 compatible.



I don't know if they require it but the RF-602 /603 will trigger almost any flash


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 12, 2016)

I bought a set of Chinese tx/2rx   Had the same [problem until I figured out that the switches on the tx was upside down from the ones on the rx's.  Then they worked as advertised.


----------

